# 94 Tracker Tournament Pro 18 Rebuild



## flchris352 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

This is my first post/thread here. I've been lurking for quite a while and figured I'd share my progress and what I've learned here.

3 Weeks ago I picked up an 94 Tracker Tournament Pro 18 from its original owner. Motor is squeaky clean but the rest of the boat was, well dilapidated. 

Rotten deck & floor, moldy carpet, silly rigged electrical etc. (See pics however they do no justice to the horror haha)

Deck was so bad I nearly fell through it getting on the boat for the lake test. 

She ran well with the owner and myself in it with the speedo reading 40ish. Certainly its a little happy.

I picked up this gem for $1300 which I felt was an OK deal for the hull, 60hp motor, trailer which is in pretty good shape and the humminbird :lol: 

Below is my progress and the pics.

How I got her:


















Here's how she fits in the garage (For now, once I do some re-arranging it will fit straight in without having the outboard in the closet)






First step was getting the old deck and floor up. It basically came out as wood chips. Wet, slimy wood chips.





More to come.


----------



## flchris352 (Jan 27, 2014)

Water logged foam:









Foam mostly out:





I ended up trucking about 300 or so pounds of water logged foam and wood chips to the dump.

Foam & Sides out & some glue/gunk removal complete:





These things are great for glue/gunk removal but they don't last super long:





Test fitting the floor and deck cutouts:





Here's the carpet I chose to use. It's from Lowe's.





First bit of carpet in, layed it down using DAP Contact Cement (Gel):





Front deck carpeted and my 2 tempress hatches installed:





Another piece of carpet in and some prep work done on the back:





Floor carpeted and waiting for installation:





After finally getting some new wires ran (correctly, not just laying across the back deck I was able to move on:

Mostly ready for carpet installation now:





At this point I've completed carpeting the sides, seat hatch covers, console and throttle panel and I've begun carpeting the back deck.
Once the deck is complete I'm just waiting on my new battery charger & seats to come in.

I'll be posting more pictures as I move forward.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 28, 2014)

Good job. I'll say you got a good deal. That will be a fishing machine when done.


----------



## rscottp (Jan 28, 2014)

Amazing how much the waterlogged foam weighs!


----------



## Mel Kyper Sr (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice work on that front deck


----------



## flchris352 (Jan 28, 2014)

rscottp said:


> Amazing how much the waterlogged foam weighs!



Yeah I was really surprised. Granted there was wood, carpet and the old seats in that weight as well.



Mel Kyper Sr said:


> Nice work on that front deck



Thanks! I'm still debating adding another hatch on the left side but right now I'm reserving that area for a rod locker.



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340017#p340017 said:


> RStewart » 28 Jan 2014, 09:59[/url]"]Good job. I'll say you got a good deal. That will be a fishing machine when done.



Hope so, we'll see this weekend!


----------



## rscottp (Jan 28, 2014)

A fellow tin boater said that all the wet foam he removed was 633lbs! Mine weighed a ton but I never actually weighed it.


----------



## flchris352 (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty excited. Just picked up my new tank from Boyd Welding!

The old tank was in bad shape and they designed a new tank to fit and allow the batteries to be mounted in the middle of the boat. Can't wait to get it mounted!

Here's a cool pic of one of the baffles they installed, even has their logo cut out (even though no one will ever see it haha)





Stack of dimes















Tank is 16 Gallon usable.

My new seats & pedestals should be in by Friday, and I'm hoping my new MinnKota 3 bank charger will be here tomorrow. Trying to hustle so I can get on the water this weekend!


----------



## bigwave (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice work, the tank looks real good. Just out of curiosity, how much did they charge you to make that tank?


----------



## flchris352 (Jan 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340059#p340059 said:


> bigwave » 28 Jan 2014, 16:09[/url]"]Nice work, the tank looks real good. Just out of curiosity, how much did they charge you to make that tank?




Tank was $375 with the fittings and a new sending unit. You can check them out online: https://www.boydwelding.com


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 29, 2014)

Very nice work, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## 13rannon (Jan 29, 2014)

Very nice so far


----------



## flchris352 (Jan 31, 2014)

Coming along.


----------



## DrNip (Jan 31, 2014)

Man wish I could get down on the welder like that! Very nice project so far.


----------



## mgolden2 (Feb 1, 2014)

Did you replace the foam that you took out?


----------



## flchris352 (Feb 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340424#p340424 said:


> mgolden2 » 01 Feb 2014, 01:51[/url]"]Did you replace the foam that you took out?



Nope, decided against it. [-X


----------



## flchris352 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok we're 95% done now after a 7 hour marathon tonight. It's going in the water tomorrow sans seats that will be here Monday. Still need to clean up some wiring but the boat is 100% fishable!!!


----------



## PZLTracker (Feb 2, 2014)

How did she do? Get her out on the lake yet? Your doing a great job keep posting! =D>


----------



## flchris352 (Feb 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340556#p340556 said:


> PZLTracker » 02 Feb 2014, 17:03[/url]"]How did she do? Get her out on the lake yet? Your doing a great job keep posting! =D>




Got her out today on the water for a few hours. Took a run up the Ocklawaha river. Everything went very smooth. No fish unfortunently (kind of a pain to fish with the current the way it is) but we had a great time. Located a few leaking rivets that need some attention but nothing major. Everything functioned very well  Seats will be here Monday and will really bring the boat together.


We decided to use a downed tree to keep the boat at rest while we relaxed for a few. The current is pretty strong as its a spring fed river. Next weekend we'll be doing some serious fishing at Rodman Reservoir.


----------



## pikfiredawg (Feb 3, 2014)

Lookin Good. Im currently redoing my 95 tracker pro 18.


----------



## flchris352 (Feb 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340643#p340643 said:


> pikfiredawg » 03 Feb 2014, 14:10[/url]"]Lookin Good. Im currently redoing my 95 tracker pro 18.



It was well worth the effort. I had to push really hard to get her ready before the season started to heat up around here.


----------



## flchris352 (Feb 4, 2014)

Had to take a little break to fire off some rounds with some buddys then it was back to finishing up the boat.

[youtube]muGiXZCgIg8[/youtube]

Here she is just about ready for my very first bass tournament this Saturday. Just need to install the pedestal mounts, my hatch handles, rod holders and install my livewell aerator/pump screen.















Just barely fits in the garage; thinking I might mod the trailer into a swing away:







The seats came in Monday. Big shout out to BassBoatSeats.com for the great service. If you ever need a set of seats give them a buzz. Kevin was a pleasure to do business with and I'll use them again in the future if I ever need anything.


----------



## mgolden2 (Feb 19, 2014)

Any further updates? Looks great.


----------



## willenj1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Boat looks great! It came together pretty quickly. I am currently redoing a '99 Pro Team 175 and the layout is very similar. A couple of questions for you from your rebuild:

1) Why remove the rod locker?
2) I am about to pull off my middle board and am afraid I am going to see the same waterlogged foam underneath. Why didn't you replace it? Is there a need to?
3) I saw the picture of the carpet from Lowe's. Do you have a product number/name for it? I would like to compare it to what I was looking at on boatcarpetcentral.com

Keep bustin' lips.

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340435#p340435 said:


> flchris352 » 01 Feb 2014, 05:18[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340424#p340424 said:
> ...




Uhm.... :roll: it was water logged because the previous owner didn't show the boat any love...it was there for a few very good reasons - you're lucky you don't have inspections where you're at.


Sounds like some congressional quality decision making to me.


----------

